# Drivethrurpg Reduced prices until Dec 2, 2019



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 28, 2019)

Drivethrurpg has reduced the price of four Wolfhill titles until Dec 2, 2019.
What a great time to check out our products.

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/282071/The-Migmadaugh-Stone
*$0.77*

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/273538/The-Forsaken-Song-of-the-Sea
*$0.54*

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/271274/The-Sunken-Temple-of-ChlorenVar
*$3.34*

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/280968/Item-and-Effects-Cards-for-The-Sunken-Temple-of-ChlorenVar
*$1.34*


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 28, 2019)

Might want to update the thread title to December 2nd 

But cool, I'll take a look!


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 28, 2019)

I am living in the past.  You are absolutely correct.  Thank you!


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Dec 1, 2019)

At these prices why not give us a try?  Take for example The Migmadaugh Stone.  19 pages of content, an isometric map, and 7 pieces of art for $0.77
Who else is offering that kind of deal?  
For a FULL preview of the document, check out the top link above.


----------

